# Detailingworld™ Review- Bouncers Dress to Impress



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks go to Jay for sending this sample on to test.

Tyre gel seems to be one of those products where everyone sticks to what they know or reverts to it, so I was keen to see what's new and different out there.

Bouncer's first began blending in 2011. What first became initial trials, turned into a full 6 month research and development process culminating into Bouncer's providing it's first wax '22' under the Dodo Juice Independent Wax Label.

During 2012 Bouncer's marketed its own first wax, 'Sherbet Fizz'. A high content carnauba wax, with slight polymer ingredients making it a great purpose all-rounder. The first Bouncer's product to be given the unique and now famous 'Fizz' fragrance which now appears in the ph7 wax safe Shampoo 'Slick Mick' and the award nominated Quick Detailer 'Done & Dusted.

*The Product: *

The sample arrived well packed and with detailed instructions and safety information included.









*What Bouncer's Say?*
"Dress to Impress is a one stop solution for restoring all your exterior black plastics and for giving your tyres a gloss finish. - The last stop in a clean car presentation. It can be applied via a detailing brush for honeycomb style grilles, around circular areas and to get the best out of tyre wall decoration. it can also be applied via tight dell application and even via cloth for small areas.

Dress to Impress is a solvent/silicone based products and is a gel type appearance, - it spreadability allow for a nice even, non patchy finish to trims an tyres".

*The Use:*
After giving the tyre a good clean with some APC it was ready to apply Dress to Impress.









I spread a small amount of the product on a cheap applicator and butterflied it.









Dress to Impress went on extremely easily and was easy to spread. It immediately left a very glossy finish, which although is not my thing I didn't dislike it.









I then dressed all the tyres and went back to see the one I started at, the product already started to dry in and loose it's glossy appearance.









This was more the finish I was hoping for, and although you can layer it after 20 minutes for a glossier appearance I was happy with finish it left.

As an ideal test for the product the Scottish summer arrived and it poured off and on for 2 weeks, add to that I was away staying on a remote house for a few days the below is a picture of the unwashed wheel.
Again this is after 2 weeks of basically abuse for the tyre dressing.










Given what the car and tyres have gone through I'm impressed it lasted as long as it did!

*Price:*
Dress to Impress is available from a few sources so I have taken the price from Elite Car Care as an example.

250ml = £9.99 (prior to P&P and any discounts)

*Would I use this again?:*
Yes as I was quite impress with it.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
This seems to be a very versatile product from Bouncers and does what it says on the bottle.

*Anything I would change?:*
Personally I would like to see this as a water based product, however the fact that this is the only thing I can think of speaks to the quality of this product.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

